# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رتبه برای رشته ژنتیک

## aval

سلام
بچه ها کسی میدونه رشته ژنتیک چه رتبه ای میخواد؟

----------

